# Running a business in Rhodes Greece



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

I am sure there a lot of people in my sitiuation, running a business in Greece, and with the present economical climate here, the question is what do I do if taxes goes through the roof!!! I could run the company from Britain and take all payments through the website but that would be so complicated and unfair to Greece which I really want to remain a part of. I would welcome any advice.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Haraki said:


> I am sure there a lot of people in my sitiuation, running a business in Greece, and with the present economical climate here, the question is what do I do if taxes goes through the roof!!! I could run the company from Britain and take all payments through the website but that would be so complicated and unfair to Greece which I really want to remain a part of. I would welcome any advice.


I understand exactly where you are coming from. It is very worrying. I don't have any advice as we are still working out what everything will mean to us. 

We've absorbed the VAT rise to 21% without upping prices and I think we may do the same if it goes up to 25% as I think people are already going to be discouraged about coming here if the riots continue.

We also feel that we should be contributing our share to help the country and it is disappointing to hear that many wealthy Greeks are moving all their euros out.

At the moment we're just holding tight expecting a rough ride but hoping eventually the country will be in a better state than it was before.


----------

